# I Hope This Isn't what I Think



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Just stepped out my Back door and heard a Fawn over in the brush having troubles,then heard a Doe on down.

I just have a feeling a Coyote or something got the Fawn :Bawling: Last year I found where something had got two Fawns on my place.

I was reading were they did a study some where and found Coyotes were killing 80%+ Fawns.What I'm wondering is I think alot of our problems with Turkeys is predators.I'm wondering if we don't do something as far as Coyotes and Bobcats that we're going to see the same if not worse in Deer.

big rockpile


----------



## brownegg (Jan 5, 2006)

Yep, the wily coyote is gaining strenght here too....pretty hard to get rid of...they will be the last standing, and have the final meal.

Dogs, guns, stalking don't matter to them....

brownegg


----------



## EDDIE BUCK (Jul 17, 2005)

Around here we have very few coyotes, but more dogs that are roaming the woods and catching fawns this time of year.Not hunting dogs, but folks pets. Eddie Buck


----------



## Dodgegal79 (Aug 29, 2008)

I seen a yote on the freeway today, around noon, standing right on the shoulder of the fast lane watching the cars go y. He had NO hair, none left, and was covered in mange. It was the nastiest thing I have ever seen. The ones here have killed so many of my cats, chickens and ducks, they come around in the daylight and get them. DH has shot a few of them, but not enough.


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

EDDIE BUCK said:


> Around here we have very few coyotes, but more dogs that are roaming the woods and catching fawns this time of year.Not hunting dogs, but folks pets. Eddie Buck


Well my wife came home.I told her of this and she said there was a Big Black Dog come up out of there when she pulled in.We don't know who it belongs to.

So you might have something there.

big rockpile


----------



## MELOC (Sep 26, 2005)

i don't know how much truth there is to what i heard, but i heard that although coyotes will kill fawns, most of the time they scavenge on dead fawns. they don't kill as many as people think they do. i bet it was the strange dog.


----------



## Kiamichi Kid (Apr 9, 2009)

They kill plenty here....


----------



## Kipper (Apr 10, 2009)

Plenty of coyotes here, hubby killed one a few yrs ago with the bow and my son killed one 2 yrs ago with the gun. The hide looks great on the wall ~giggles~


----------



## cowboy joe (Sep 14, 2003)

Feral dogs are as much a problem here as the coyotes. I find tracks along the creek every now & again. The night time concerts are becoming more frequent too, with the occasional encore of 'rabbit in distress'. We'll find whitetail bones or a carcass in the field on occasion. Always hard to tell if it was a scavanged road kill or if the yotes / dogs dragged it down.


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

MELOC said:


> i don't know how much truth there is to what i heard, but i heard that although coyotes will kill fawns, most of the time they scavenge on dead fawns. they don't kill as many as people think they do. i bet it was the strange dog.



Ok there was a study done in South Carolina.They put monitors on 60 New Born Fawns.44 died within eight weeks.The killers were abandonment (one) unknown predator (two) Bobcats (six) and Coyotes (28 confirmed and seven probables).In other words if you include the probables Coyotes accounted for 80% of all mortality.

big reockpile


----------



## AR Cattails (Dec 22, 2005)

We have coyotes here. On two different occasions I have walked outside to hear the death throes of two of my cats. The most heartbreaking sounds because you know they are dying and there is nothing you can do. Both times I ran inside and put my shoes on and grabbed a flash light but by the time I made it back outside it was quite...it was too late.


----------



## brownegg (Jan 5, 2006)

OK, another good article this month in the Field and Stream magazine titled the other deer hunters....it has facts on how many fawns the coyotes are really killing....if you think coyotes aren't killing many fawns, you are not alone, and prolly wrong.

This study has the true results....it would suprise alot of folks.

brownegg


----------



## Bearman405 (Jan 30, 2009)

EDDIE BUCK said:


> Around here we have very few coyotes, but more dogs that are roaming the woods and catching fawns this time of year.Not hunting dogs, but folks pets. Eddie Buck



Around here we have a shoot on sight policy for stray dogs running wild life. Any dog seen wandering loose in the bush is fair game for anybody...........Same goes for wolves and yotes............


----------



## tamsam (May 12, 2006)

Same here in WV a dog running deer is a kill it if you can dog. And we have yotes here. Sam


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Well around here it is agaist the Law to just shoot a Dog on your property.

I've brought this up before I sued a couple Guys for shooting two of my Dogs and won.I also sued a Guy for damage his Dog did on my property and won.

It seems the Does are dropping Fawns right and left around my House this year.Been seeing several.

big rockpile


----------

